# Ikea Mattresses?



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

Does anyone have experience with Ikea latex mattresses? We can't really afford an organic mattress for my dd but somewhere I've heard that at least the Ikea ones are better than traditional ones.

Thanks!


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

I just got three for my kids, and really like it. I don't know about any "natural" or envirnmental concerns but I love IKEA, and feel more comfortable buying inexpensive stuff there than the cheap crap from walmart! I am very happy with the Ikea mattresses though.


----------



## Pastrydemon (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't remember where I read this, but supposedly IKEA mattresses are compliant with the EU rules on flame retardants. They still contain them, just not the worst one (can't remember the name).


----------



## MommyToElla (Jun 2, 2005)

For anyone interested.. I wrote to Ikea about the chemicals and here was their response.

The US flame retardant is a phosphor organic flame retardant which is
a less
hazardous flame retardant.
In accordance with IKEA policy, we follow the strictest EU standards.
Flame
retardants cannot be added, with the exception of those markets (UK
and the USA)
where legislation regarding fire safety makes this usage necessary.
However, even in
these markets, IKEA has a ban on the brominated flame retardants,
PBDE and similar
chemical compounds.


----------



## roxysmom (Sep 19, 2005)

I had written them as well a couple months ago as I was interested in the The Sultan Erfjord style which is a mix of 85 % natural/ 15 % synthetic latex, 100 % silk, Wool wadding and ticking of 100 % eco-cotton. In Canada they have not been treated at all with flame retardants. Not sure if that is an option to you. But kudos to Ikea for phasing these chemicals out in 2002!


----------

